

Show HN: Udemy course on learning Swift by examples – free for the next 24 hours - nwalter08

I will be adding new videos everyday until the content is finished. I have 50 videos right now https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udemy.com&#x2F;swift-learn-apples-new-programming-language-by-examples&#x2F;
======
techaddict009
@OP thanks for share. Was planning to learn something new. Swift will surely
be a good choice.

Udemy seems to be super fast. WWDC ended just couple of days ago and they have
produced the video tutorials for the same.

~~~
niutech
As for WWDC, the videos from the Swift sessions are on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxwBNxx9j4PUPPcHVrrCH...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxwBNxx9j4PUPPcHVrrCHRPmtrsA_Tmzq)

------
xauronx
Is it free just for the next two days... so I have to complete it by then? Or
if I enroll within the next two days it's free forever? I've never used Udemy
before.

~~~
enel
> __This course will be free for 24 hours. Enroll before June 6th 6:00pm PST
> and get all future content for free! __

------
zura
From the TOC, it seems pure Swift language course. I wish you could put more
of iOS/OSX SDK content there.

